# Help with skidder winch



## BRAAAP (Jul 17, 2006)

Im trying out a timberjack skidder from a guy and maybe buying it. But the winch will not free spool, if you hook to something solid and pull on it it will break free. Any idea's of help !! thanks


----------



## Ed K (Jul 21, 2006)

If its a gearamatic, either the compression spring on the brake control is in need of changing, or the clutch pads need adjusting. When you release the brake the cable should drop down from the weight of the sliders.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 21, 2006)

If it's like the winch on my JD 440 it has a hydraulic cyl. to release the brake.
Mine sat for years before I resurected it. I had to take the hydraulic system apart and clean it up good. Works real good now.

Andy


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jul 27, 2006)

My first question would be is the cable spooled up properly or is it tangled? Cable is good for that! Also is the cable worn? If it has a lot of ''jagers'' then that makes pulling it off a b!tch as the jaggers will act like velcrow. Also the cable could be spooled against the outside of the drum creating alot of friction. 

Those are the most common problems that I run into with winches. You'd be amazed at what a differance a new cable can make though. As my cable wears I pour old oil on it from time to time to make it last longer. I've logged as much as 600mbf on ONE 9/16 swaged cable!

Winch housings "sweat" to some degree and if they aren't used regularly then the brake band can rust down to the brake drum and keep it from free spooling. I had it happen to me one time and it rusted down so hard I couldn't even drive off with a choker around a tree and the skidder in 1lo!!! I had to take the brake side cover off and wack the band a couple of times with a hammer to free it. 

If the winch has its own hydrolic pump that could be going bad and not allowing it to freespool. I haven't messed with a jack winch much but on the deere winches the pump exerts a certain amout of pressue on a piston which in turn releases the brake band allowing it to free spool. A way to test for this is to idle the skidder up about halfway and try pulling the cable off by hand. If you can THEN pull off WHILE its idled up then theres a good chance that you need a new pump.:monkey:


----------



## BRAAAP (Jul 28, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks a lot for all of the help!! Its getting better the more i use it. It's ben sitting sense march or so, I think it just started to rust up. Is there any way to lube it?



Thanks Rob


----------



## Ryan Willock (Jul 28, 2006)

If you are refering to the brake band....NOPE! Don't even think about it! I forgot to mention that the guy may have the drag set to heavy, you'll just have to play with that and find out by trial and error. As far as lubing the cable just pour some oil on it while its spooled up.


----------

